# Orbit download manager not able to integrate with Opera browser (and about DM's))



## Vyom (Mar 15, 2011)

*One not interested in stories, can skip to THE PROBLEM PART.*

*THE STORY PART:*
So I installed Opera browser after hearing much praise from a renowed TDF member. (looking at you, ICO) 

And man... Opera did blew my mind away. About every feature that I relied on extensions in firefox, it was inbuilt in the Opera! 

Anyway I can go on and lecture about an hour discussing my new found love for Opera! But there's more to the story than this.

So, I was happy and content with browsing until I stumbled to a road block, the download manager (DM). According to my experience, Opera's inbuilt DM just didn't fit the bill. So I frantically started searching for an external DM. The only condition for it, was I want the Grab feature, which can take downloads directly from any browser and also, and this is the important part,  I didn't wanted any paid apps. (So, IDM is out of the question).

After a little bit of thread surfing here on TDF, I came to a conclusion that _different_ people have _different_ opinions about _different_ DM's. So, now I am trying every other freeware DM's out there, that suits my requirement, the first being Orbit DM.

*THE PROBLEM PART:* 
I installed Opera. (I have already installed Chrome as well as Firefox.)
After I installed Orbit Download Manager (ODM), I expected it to run as good as the pros of TDF were discussing. But to my dismay the grab feature didn't worked. I checked in Chrome and Firefox. Works in Chrome, but not in Firefox. But I am more concerned about it not running in even Opera. 

So I checked the settings. And below screen-shot is self explanatory.

*img580.imageshack.us/img580/6810/capturecl.png


(But I would still like to explain.)
Now whenever I try to press OK, after selecting Opera in "Browser Integration", I encounter the stated error. Now I don't know why is it showing that, when despite that I work in admin mode.

So, pros need your help again... please...


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2011)

Try this: 
Type *opera:config* in the URL bar.

*img215.imageshack.us/img215/7907/operafm.th.jpg

Enter the Orbit path there and check user External download manager. ^^


----------



## Vyom (Mar 15, 2011)

By "Orbit path" I assume I have to enter the application path of Orbit. So I entered the following into the Download Manager Textbox


> C:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\orbitdm.exe



In addition also checked the checkbox, "Use External Download Manager".
Restarted the browser. And then I tried d/w VLC from filehippo.com.

Problem not solved. Download is still cached by Opera's in-built DM.


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2011)

Not working for me too. Seems like an Orbit problem which everyone is facing.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 15, 2011)

ok.. then we can only hope this bug gets iron out in future versions.
But my quest for "searching other DM with grab feature" still stand.
Any suggestions? 
Currently in the process to try DAP.


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2011)

Amusingly, I use DownThemAll! in Firefox.  What is "grab" btw?


----------



## Vyom (Mar 15, 2011)

*Grab =* 

Ability to take over the downloads whenever I select any file to download in a browser.
(Eg: I select "Download Latest Version", from this link: Download VLC Media Player 1.1.7 - FileHippo.com , and pop comes the UI of DM, which then asks me to download the file)

*+*​
Ability to download videos from sites like, Youtube.com. 
(Eg: When I view a video on youtube.com, a green bar appears, if you have IDM installed. Clicking on which the download of the video starts.)

What did you thought 

---------- Post added at 09:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 PM ----------

WTH Man!!  Just downloaded Downloader Accelerator Plus (DAP).
Same problem. Grab don't work. Why? explains the below screenshot.

*img812.imageshack.us/img812/8201/capture2j.png

As you can notice, the option to select Opera isn't even available in DAP.
So, my guess is that for some strange reason, the DM's are just not able to detect installed Opera!
This is strange!!


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2011)

yup, this IS strange. I've seen DAP with Opera 10.60. Not with 11.01 though.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 15, 2011)

orbit has a trouble with integrating with every other browser except firefox...currently it does not integrate with firefox 4 RC 1...try another download manager if you use opera..flashgot or flashget (don't remember the name) should work.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 15, 2011)

^^ thanks for the suggestion... I'm on it....


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2011)

All right. DAP is still a malware. Don't use it. It didn't work in Opera btw.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 15, 2011)

whoa... I was just about to make a happy post.. until I saw your post ICO!!

WTH, I am still gonna post the happy note anyway...

So, it runs out DAP does work with Opera 10.60. Just as I downgraded Opera, _pop_ came the following option:

*img405.imageshack.us/img405/3538/capture3qz.png

And _bong_... DAP did "Grabbed" the download of VLC from filehippo.com:

*img855.imageshack.us/img855/4723/capture4l.png

So, this CONFIRMS ICO's speculation. 


But is DAP a malware?? I am not completely sure how much damage can a malware do? Is it less dangerous than Viruses?

Anyhow, will try FlashGet himadri_sm, but later.


----------



## leo61611616 (Mar 16, 2011)

Install IDM...tested on Opera 11.10...  it's the best app and integrates superbly with all browsers. You could also try flashget and FDM.. they are great.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 20, 2011)

Flashget is good! Grab works for in Opera 11.01 ! Speed is incredible. A little high on resources (35 MB! when Idle), but can tolerate. Thanks. 
BTW, isn't IDM a "PAYware" !!


----------



## leo61611616 (Mar 20, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> BTW, isn't IDM a "PAYware" !!



Right, IDM is not a freeware!


----------



## Vyom (Mar 20, 2011)

And that's why I loved FlashGet. Also, FDM is nice, but it also has some problem with Grab feature, although didn't tested in Opera 11. But because FlashGet works for now


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 20, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> But is DAP a malware?? I am not completely sure how much damage can a malware do? Is it less dangerous than Viruses?



its HomeShop 18. just flashes ads & banners. nothing else. offers good speed but more *bling* *bling* ads. ALWAYS, keep DAP as last option. try everything before switching to DAP. 

i found that opera's inbuilt downloader works better than DAP many times.


----------



## ico (Mar 20, 2011)

yup, even I find Opera's built-in downloader sufficient. Stop is actually "pause" and there is no button to "cancel" the download. Opera continues the download from where it stopped if I suffer a disconnection or I close the browser. This is all what I need.


----------

